# Desktop PC zusammenstellen



## Bismark (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi leuts,
ich brauch eure "profesionelle Hilfe" ich wollte mir einen 32-Bit PC mit min 1 TB Festplatte 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher etwa 3 GHz CPU und (evtl.) 1 GB Grafikkarte zusammenbauen. ich will es für den "Altag" gebrauchen und halt auch damit Games spielen

Bei Hardware gibt ja, welche die zueinander passen und welche nicht. 

Woher krieg ich eigentlich raus, welche zueinander gut passen und welche nicht?:suspekt: Gibt es vllt. Empfehlungen von euch, vllt. auch aus Erfahrung?


Lg Bismark


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Heutzutage noch eine 32 Bit Prozessor zu kriegen wird schwierig! 
Außerdem kann der nicht den Arbeitsspeicher ausnutzen, den du reinpackst.

Was wie zusammenpasst, findest du zum einen in den Handbüchern der einzelnen Komponenten. Die Hersteller schreibenoft mit rein, mit welchen zu der Zeit verfügbaren Komponenten es getestet wurde (jedenfalls bei Mainboards und RAM, das ist eigentlich das einzige entscheidende, beim Rest musst du hauptsächlich auf die gleiche Schnittstelle achten)

PC Konfiguratoren wie bei Alternate oder Atelco beachten teilweise schon das zusammenspiel der Komponenten (also dass du zum Beispiel keinen AMD-PRozessor auf ein Pentium-Board quetschst  )


----------



## Bismark (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
danke, der PC Konfigurator von Alternate sieh ziemlich interessant aus.

lg Bisamrk


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hey,


wie kommst du z.B. auf 3Ghz?

Welchen Bereich möchtest du denn damit abdecken?
Spielst du?
Bild/Videobearbeitung?

Eine 1GB Graka lohnt sich meist nur bei hohen Auflösungen.

mfg
bo


----------



## Bismark (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
den Rechner wollte ich halt sowohl für alltagssachen, Studium als auch  fürs Spielen, wie z.B. Battlefield 2 und CoD: Black Ops benutzen.
Naja, mit Bild- bzw. Grafikarbeiten habe ich zwar nicht grossartig zu tun, aber ich versuche "auf die eigene faust" DJ-ing und Musik bearbeitun zu lernen.

Lg Bismark


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Tatsache ist, dass gerade Spiele das Meiste vom Rechner fordern. Ergo : Greif zu einem aktuellen Mittelklasseprozessor (zB AMD T1055 oder Core i5) und zu einer Nvidia 460 mit 1GB Ram. Damit solltest Du auch bei aktuellen Spielen ganz gut dabei sein. Der Rest (Office, www, Filme gucken, Musik machen) schafft die Kombination quasi nebenbei 

(BF2 ist ja schon ein recht altes Spiel und das wird so ein Rechner mit links machen, BF:BC2 ist da schon gieriger.. BlackOps ist schon ein bissel aufwendiger, aber die genannten Komponenten machen auch das (und BFBC2) klaglos mit)

mfg chmee


----------



## Timo85 (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn du wissen willst was zusammen passt in einem Pc musst du einfach schauen, was für anschlüsse etc. dein neues Mainboard hat wie z.b ob es ein sockel für amd oder intel prozessoren hat, darauf kannst du dann aufbauen.


----------

